

Ask HN: Google Analytics or Omniture Site Catalyst? - inodeman

Any thoughts on the Pros and Cons of those products?
Can you include Omniture pricing? ease of use.<p>I am trying to decide which one to use for a small-medium site, but also want to be able to scale the site and the analytics along with it.<p>Thanx<p>Let me know
======
spokey
Omniture is rather expensive and somewhat difficult to use. Scalability won't
be a problem with either.

A more fundamental decision point is understanding what kinds of information
you want to track:what metrics are important to you? You're at much greater
risk of having an analytics package that doesn't help you answer meaningful
questions in an actionable way than having one that won't scale. Google
"pirate metrics for startups" for a little more insight.

Also, you may want to explore one of the several "alternative" metrics
packages, those that are better turned to funnel analysis or whatnot than
either GA or Omniture seem to be.

